
Thanos.js Reduce the total file size of your project down to 50% - ckugblenu
https://thanosjs.org/
======
nwrk
Link for curious: Netlify Drop - Drag & Drop. It’s online

[https://app.netlify.com/drop](https://app.netlify.com/drop)

Bookmarked for random friends uses cases. Looks super simple to use.

------
creatornator
As much as I enjoy the Thanos meme, if the purpose was to advertise Netlify
Drop, wouldn't making a page about that get more traffic?

------
ccwilson10
I'm a fan

